# 05 Pathfinder Rear Window suspension



## zonachris (Apr 17, 2012)

After banging my head multiple times on the not fully raised window, I'm Looking to replace the black tubular devices that help keep the rear window up. The part number looks to be P61B, but all research I've done has been unsuccessful. There is one on each side. Any thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what "P61B" is referenced from? If you go to the link provided, you can use the Nissan part code to better show what you are talking about:

Part Detail

As far as your problem, is it falling down after you raise it fully or is it not raising fully to begin with? The window is held up by the regulator, so, if it is dropping, you'll need to look at the regulator and motor assy. If it is not raising fully, it still could be a regulator issue, but more likely an issue with the rubber glass run. Check to see if it's torn or bunching up when you try to raise the window. If it looks in good shape, try lubricating the run with some spray silicone.


----------



## zonachris (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, I didn't do a good job explaining.... The part that is failing is the pressurized extending pole for the rear window that flips up. No motor involved. I can pop open only by release on rear door. It will not hold it fully open - i'm guessing not enough pressure. I just removed the part and here is the info on it:

Says P61B on left side vertical letters. THen:
90460 EA500 1105
Arvin Meritor 1040305 

From the parts link provided, it appears I need 2 of these:
90460X STAY ASSY-HATCH GLASS WINDOW
Replaced by: **460-ZL90A **460-EA500

Agree? Do I need other pieces?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh, ok. Yeah, you would need two of Nissan P/N: 90460-ZL90A which sell for around $26 each. There are sometimes referred to as a rear glass strut or glass support. You may be able to find them on the aftermarket, as well, if you search.


----------



## zonachris (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks SMJ


----------



## zonachris (Apr 17, 2012)

For the record, I ordered via Amazon, 2 StrongArm 6607 Nissan Pathfinder, Glass Lift Support. It was about $31 all in. Cheapest I could find the part listed above was about $43 including shipping. Install took about 5m, and everything works.


----------

